# Columbus SL Versus Reynolds 531



## frankabr. (Feb 2, 2012)

Back in the late 70's, there was a debate as to which was the better tubing.   Italian racing bikes used Columbus tubing and English racing bikes used Reynolds.   Bikes made elsewhere used either.

I wonder how people feel today about this issue?   Do you think that in the light of history, any one particular tubing is better than the other?

F.A.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Feb 2, 2012)

it's about the same... they're both good tube sets.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 2, 2012)

I have road bikes made of 531, Columbus SL, and Tange Prestige. I really can't tell any difference in the feel of the material.


----------



## chitown (Feb 2, 2012)

My Schwinn Prologue is Tange Prestige. It is super light, strong, predictable in handling and comfortable on long rides . A friend had a cycle-cross frame made with Reynolds 853 tubing at it was a great ride! But my favorite was a friends road bike with Dedacciai tubing and you could squeeze the top tube with your fingers and probably dent it if you squeezed hard enough.

Found this from a road bike forum that seems appropriate:

"The three major suppliers of steel bicycle tubesets--Reynolds, Deda, and Columbus each have some pretty good products to offer. But the "blows them all away in stiffness and comfort and is only ounces heavier" label cannot really be applied to any of them. The various labels refer to particular alloy/treatment packages, and in many cases offer mix-and-match possibilities viz., eg., tubing diameter. 853 is a pretty up-to-date modern, air-hardened tubing, but it doesn't just come in one weight--even for a given sized frame. And it doesn't just build up into a frame that feels one particular way. Because it is stronger than, say, the old Rynolds 531, it can (and is) used to make thinner walled (and consequently lighter) tubes and framesets. In standard configurations, slightly larger diameter tubes will provide a somewhat stiffer frame than familiar from 531 days. But how the thing will ride depends on many choices that are still left up to the builder even after he has settled on 853 (or whatever). (Not to mention things that have nothing to do with the frame.) EOM 16.5 is very strong, and can be built into very light (at least for steel) framesets, but the ride will vary according to design choices available within the 16.5 offerings. The technical differences may be the best you can do in many cases, before you start asking about particular bikes/designs."


----------



## frankabr. (Feb 2, 2012)

*Interesting Responses*

Interesting response(s).   There were other manufacturers.  I remember Ishawata and later Tange.   I'm not sure if they were related companies.   My recollection is that Reynolds invented double butted tubing in the 30's or thereabout.   Later came other manufacturers.   There used to be a debate as to which tubing was better or worse.   I guess that that debate is now relegated to the history books.

One thing I can still say is that steel may give the best ride.  I realize that this is opinion, but last weekend I went 38 miles on my 1982 Holdsworth Mistral.   I was hardly fatiqued at all.  The ride was nice and smooth,  not bumpy or stiff. 

I stopped at a place for tea and parked my bike out front.   A gentleman an his wife, who were English, couldn't believe their eyes.   They complimented me on riding a "fine English bicycle."    

Aren't many left.   

Best regards,  F.A.


----------

